# Silver service



## JDuB (Aug 21, 2022)

I have a RT ticket on 98/97 in mid-October. I see reports on the Forum that the trains may not be operating. What is the latest?


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 21, 2022)

JDuB said:


> I have a RT ticket on 98/97 in mid-October. I see reports on the Forum that the trains may not be operating. What is the latest?


The latest is that they're still supposed to resume the first week of October, but that doesn't mean that they actually will resume then.


----------

